# QuoteTracker and Macquarie Bank RT



## BTS0301 (29 April 2011)

Hi everyone. 
Does anyone here use macquarie with QT? I'm having problems setting it up after QT dumped westpac and I've had to change to macq. I enter in my login and password details but get no quotes. I'm using a Macq. Prime account.
Can anyone please help?

Cheers.


----------

